# Help possible eggs imminent



## Traveller (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh, starting to panic here. I've had our male leopard in with our female off and on since the summer and it looks like she's going to lay eggs.
She's been ravenous lately and has started digging in her enclosure. Just a few minutes ago she also let go some mucous. 
I've gotten my hands on a Hovabator #1583 and am in the process of getting it set up.
I'm also frantically searching this site for additional info.
So far I've got that temp., should be 28-32C and humidity set at 70%-80%.
I've got vermiculite on hand and also an egg carton to place the eggs in.
How long can the eggs sit in the enclosure before they have to be put in an incubator?
Sorry to seem panicky but I didn't expect this to happen so soon. I'm not even sure our male is big enough to breed, but he was sure giving it the ole college try last week!
I'd definitely love to hear any and all advice that anyone can give.
Cheers


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2011)

First take some deep breathes and try to relax a little okay? 

Even if she is going to lay eggs, she may start out making a test nest or two. She will usually also take what will feel to you like forever, to dig the nest she actually uses. Is the bedding in her area conducive for nest building?

Once laid, you have some time to move them. The less time that passes the better, but don't worry you have plenty of time. The main thing is when you do move them, leave them in the position they were in when she laid them. No tipping, turning or shaking them, ok? Which is one of the main reasons why sooner moving is better then like days after the fact. 

Now relax, I am sure Neal and the rest will soon be coming to your rescue on advice for Leopard eggs.


----------



## Traveller (Dec 8, 2011)

I know I was starting to spin.
The incubator is set up now and I'm monitoring it
to make sure temps etc., are good.
I've also wetted down her nesting box so the hole she digs
won't collapse.
She's got 14 inches of substrate to dig in, but I'm afraid it's
all just Cyprus mulch. I don't really want to change it up at the
moment in case I make more of a mess of the situation.
Thanks for the info on not turning the eggs.

She dug a nest the other night but abandoned it so not thinking I 
filled it in on her and have been feeling guilty ever since.
Here's a pic of the young lad doing what they do best.

http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae223/holmside/100_1602.jpg

Sorry to seem a little over the top but we're also waiting on our second 
grandchild. Sheesh you'd think I was having a baby!
Why do things seem to pile up every once in awhile?


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool! Good luck with the eggs!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck, hope she lays soon for you...


----------



## jackrat (Dec 8, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem with the cypress mulch. My redfoots lay in it just fine. Not sure about leopards. Just make sure they can't dig down to the floor-14" should be deep enough.


----------



## Traveller (Dec 9, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Shouldn't be a problem with the cypress mulch. My redfoots lay in it just fine. Not sure about leopards. Just make sure they can't dig down to the floor-14" should be deep enough.



Okay great.
Yep I hope she lays soon as well, and everything goes alright. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Neal (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like you're ready to go.

Do you have any close-ups of your leopards...they look stunning.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2011)

Any new developments?


----------



## Traveller (Dec 9, 2011)

No sorry nothing new to report.
Luka is her name and she made me laugh last
night, she was lounging under her UVB bulb doing the splayed leg
look, looking very smug and comfortable. I gave her a talking to and told her she shouldn't string her mom along. Needless to say she gave me "the look".
Gotta love these guys! So full of character!

@Neal, I have some I'll make a point of posting them soon.
It's been a crazy morning............our second grandchild arrived early this morning so I've been busy on the phone steady.

Oh another question, I can't seem to get the humidity higher than 60% in the incubator?
Should I fill another cup with water and put it inside. The tray is pretty shallow and doesn't
hold alot of water.


----------



## Neal (Dec 9, 2011)

I use a cup of water, seems to do the trick.


----------



## theresal (Dec 9, 2011)

I hope she lays eggs soon and it is good you have an incubator ready when she does.


----------



## jackrat (Dec 9, 2011)

Traveller said:


> No sorry nothing new to report.
> Luka is her name and she made me laugh last
> night, she was lounging under her UVB bulb doing the splayed leg
> look, looking very smug and comfortable. I gave her a talking to and told her she shouldn't string her mom along. Needless to say she gave me "the look".
> ...


I had the same problem with humidity. Tom and Matt41 from the forum showed me the solution and it works like a charm. This is a 6 quart Sterilite container. I drill eight 1/4" holes around the top portion of the sides and put a thermometer/hygrometer inside and close the top.


----------



## JLSchmittou (Dec 9, 2011)

Traveller said:


> I know I was starting to spin.
> The incubator is set up now and I'm monitoring it
> to make sure temps etc., are good.
> I've also wetted down her nesting box so the hole she digs
> ...



This is really cute! You get a double congrats!! And a new grand baby to boot!!! I hope happy easy egg laying is in your future!!!!


----------



## Traveller (Dec 11, 2011)

So..........grandchild co-operated and came a week early but Luka is still stalling.
She's pacing and digging but still hasn't produced any eggs.
No loss in weight at all.
Thanks for the tip on the Sterilite box, looks like I'll have to go that root since I can't seem to get the humidity up past 60%.
Did you then wet the vermiculite in the box?


----------



## Traveller (Jan 22, 2012)

Well we finally have eggs!
Luka layed two sometime last night, not in a nest but
just out in the open.
I've been like a worried old hen watching her these last few weeks.
She's been eating like a horse and very bright so I decided she was going to take her own sweet time.
Anyway eggs are in the incubator, but I highly doubt they will
be fertile, but hey who knows.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 23, 2012)

Well about time! I hope they surprise you and actually hatch.


----------



## Traveller (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope so as well but if not at least I'll have a good
chance to get acquainted with my new incubator.
I'm still having trouble getting the humidity up past 65%.
The eggs are on wet vermiculite, in a sterilite box, small bowl
of water in with them and also another small bowl of water in the
main part of the incubator.
Temp is running at 87.5.
Not sure what else I can do to get the humidity up?


----------

